# Las Vegas Shows



## Dori (May 3, 2015)

DH and I are going to Las Vegas in September. We would like to do a show, but not the hugely expensive headliners. I am seeing special promos for shows as V, Jubilee, and others. Which one would our experts recommend?

Dori


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2015)

We are huge Cirque du Soleil fans.  We've seen Mystere, O and Love. Of those, our favorite was Mystere, which is the oldest show there.  Sometimes you can get discounted seats.


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2015)

If you like Broadway musicals, look at Show Stoppers at the Wynn.  It's 90 non-stop minutes of those unforgettable songs and dances and such from a bunch of Broadway productions. Very well done, and very enjoyable.  We got great same-day tickets through the concierge at HGVC On The Strip, where we were staying, for about $100 each. (I'm sure there are discounters like Vegas.com that also have decent pricing.)  Combined with dinner at one of the Wynn fancier restaurants, it made for a great evening out. Very recommended.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2015)

I don't know if  this show will still be playing in Sept. but if it is, my husband and I would highly recommend it if you like the classic songs that Frank Sinatra did. It's like seeing one of his entire shows and the orchestra is outstanding. It's not like a tribute show or an impersonator. It feels like you are really seeing Frank Sinatra.

We also recommend Donny & Marie, LeReve, & Michael Jackson One (a cirque show).

I enjoyed the show V and I've seen the older version of Jubilee. It has been revamped so I don't know what the new one is like. The old one was very entertaining.


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2015)

If you have a car I would suggest that you check out the shows and plays happening at Southpoint and Smith Center.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 3, 2015)

As time gets closer, check the Cabaret Jazz venue at The Smith Center as well. There may be some bookings showing now, but many of them show up less than two months out. Prices are $40. +/-. The venue only seats about 240, so there are no real bad seats, although be aware that if the table you choose has an H after the table number, it is a "high top." The rest are standard height, and all are four-top cocktail tables.

Cabaret Jazz is my favorite entertainment venue in town. 

Fern


----------



## VegasBella (May 3, 2015)

Another vote for shows at The Smith Center. I recently saw Rodgers + Hammerstein’s CINDERELLA there and it was absolutely fantastic! 

In September you may have the option to see The Book of Mormon, which has gotten excellent reviews. It came to The Smith Center last year and was sold out I believe. So if you want to see it you'll have to get tickets as soon as they are available. 
http://www.thesmithcenter.com/events/book-mormon/

Other shows I'd recommend are:
Mystere - an amusing adventure. Odd and humorous. 

Love - Beatle's music to a cirque show. We loved it.

Panda - It's for all ages. Details here: http://www.venetian.com/entertainment/past-events/panda.html

Jabbawokeez - http://www.jbwkz.com/prism/

All of the above except Book of Mormon are good for all ages.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2015)

If you grew up loving 50s and 60s music, Jersey Boys is awesome.  It tells the story of Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons, mixing narrative and music, and from the point of view of all four members.  I'm not a "musical" or even "show" type of person, but I loved it.  (And it's WAY better than the movie that came out last year!)


----------



## Dori (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for your wonderful suggestions. I am in the midst of researching them now.

Dori


----------



## John Cummings (May 5, 2015)

I strongly recommend "Jubilee" at Ballys. We have seen it 4 times over the last few years. They change it periodically.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 5, 2015)

We saw La Reve a few years ago, not officially Cirque but from similar directors and utterly amazing. 

We splurged for the luxury seats just for the screens showing the behind-the-scenes and underwater happenings, which also came with champagne and chocolate covered strawberries, and were totally worth the price, but they also had reasonably priced regular seats. Recommend checking it out. (Caveat, reasonable seats were seen ~5 years ago so may have changed by now.)


----------



## x3 skier (May 6, 2015)

Back in Feb I saw Million Dollar Quartet for the second time. I would see it again, if only to see "Jerry Lee Lewis" lying on his back on top of the piano playing away.

Cheers


----------



## tompalm (May 15, 2015)

Get your tickets at the half price ticket tonight booths located all over the strip. 

http://www.tix4tonight.com/las-vegas-shows

I recommend Jersey Boys, Jubilee, Terry Fator and Show Stoppers. However, Show Stoppers was only 10 percent off while the others were 40-50 percent discount. A good cheap show is Gordie Brown for $18. Save some time by calling the number on the website, pay by credit card over the phone and pick your tickets up later.


----------



## tompalm (May 15, 2015)

Zarkana is a good Cirque show that sometimes offers a discount. Read the reviews on yelp to get a better idea of what appeals to you. I would avoid the cheap shows in Planet Hollywood. If you decide to go to a small cheap show, get the cheapest tickets because the show rooms are small and it doesn't make a big difference where you sit. 

We did see Frank the Man a couple nights ago and got 50 percent off on those ticket. But, only do that if you love Sinatra and his music. It was a class act where most people dressed up and it was in a nice theater with a full orchestra. 

Zarkana is at Aria in a really nice theater. If you can get a discount on that, go for it or go see Jersey Boys.


----------



## LynnW (May 16, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> Back in Feb I saw Million Dollar Quartet for the second time. I would see it again, if only to see "Jerry Lee Lewis" lying on his back on top of the piano playing away.
> 
> Cheers



We were going to see this show last time we were in LV but read that the venue was really bad. Did you find that?

Lynn


----------



## tompalm (May 16, 2015)

LynnW said:


> We were going to see this show last time we were in LV but read that the venue was really bad. Did you find that?
> 
> Lynn



It is at Harrahs'. So an older Casino will not be as nice. That is one reason I like shows in Aria, Parris, Wynn, etc...  I just saw on the half price ticket web page that they are selling Show Stoppers for 25 percent discount. That is a real quality show for $75. 

Same thing goes when I rate Arkana at Aria. It is a beautiful showroom and that really adds to the quality of the show.


----------



## shagnut (May 18, 2015)

Kelli & I  went to see One , Cirque Solei  (Michael Jackson) It was fabulous.  I stayed downtown so I saw danny Gans.  Not expensive , enjoyed it .  I  wanted to see Human Leaque ( Temptations ) but ran out of time.


----------



## x3 skier (May 18, 2015)

LynnW said:


> We were going to see this show last time we were in LV but read that the venue was really bad. Did you find that?
> 
> Lynn



Definitely not the greatest room in Vegas but nothing to stay away from. The show is well worth it. 

Cheers


----------



## Pat H (May 18, 2015)

tompalm said:


> It is at Harrahs'. So an older Casino will not be as nice. That is one reason I like shows in Aria, Parris, Wynn, etc...  I just saw on the half price ticket web page that they are selling Show Stoppers for 25 percent discount. That is a real quality show for $75.
> 
> Same thing goes when I rate Arkana at Aria. It is a beautiful showroom and that really adds to the quality of the show.



Do you have a link to the half price ticket web page?

I'm excited that we are going to see Jay Leno when in Vegas in Nov.


----------



## Karen G (May 18, 2015)

Pat H said:


> Do you have a link to the half price ticket web page?
> 
> I'm excited that we are going to see Jay Leno when in Vegas in Nov.




Here's the website:  http://www.tix4tonight.com

We saw Jay Leno several months ago--great show with one funny joke after another.


----------



## Dori (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link, Karen!

Dori


----------



## Pat H (May 19, 2015)

Thanks, Karen.


----------



## tompalm (May 19, 2015)

http://www.tix4tonight.com

You can buy tickets one day in advance or day of the show.  It is best to buy them one day in advance, get the voucher, and then go to the box office and get your seat assignment.  We found that we got a lot better seats by doing that.  Also, if you know what show you want to see, call them and charge it over the phone.  After that, you need to go to the ticket booth to pick up vouchers.  Here is the number below. 

877-849-4868


----------



## JamminJoe (May 20, 2015)

I plan to see Santana at The House of Blues, there are several September dates.


----------

